# American Heist Arriving On Blu-ray and DVD September 8, 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

SANTA MONICA, CA (July 27, 2015) - Brotherly love is put to the test in the chilling action thriller, American Heist, arriving on Blu-ray™ (plus Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital) and Digital HD on September 8th from Lionsgate Home Entertainment. Unraveling a tale of two brothers torn apart and reunited by the reckless and perilous world of crime, American Heist brings the heat with an all-star cast, including Hayden Christensen (Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith), Academy Award® winner Adrien Brody (Best Actor, The Pianist, 2002), Jordana Brewster (The Fast and the Furious franchise), Tory Kittles (Olympus Has Fallen) and recording superstar, Aliaune "Akon" Thiam. The captivating drama was a 2014 Official Selection at the prestigious Toronto International Film Festival, as well as the New Orleans Film Festival.



James (Christensen) owes his life to his older brother Frankie (Brody) after taking the rap for a crime they committed together. Now, Frankie is released and back on the streets with no money and no place to go. He turns to his underworld connections and convinces James to join him in hopes that one last job will be the solution to change both their lives. 

The American Heist Blu-ray and DVD, including a behind-the-scenes featurette, will be available for the suggested retail price of $24.99 and $19.98, respectively.



BLU-RAY/DVD/DIGITAL HD SPECIAL FEATURES*

"Creating a Complex Caper: Pulling off American Heist" featurette

*Subject to Change



PROGRAM INFORMATION

Year of Production: 2014

Title Copyright: American Heist © 2014 Glacier Films 1, LLC. All Rights Reserved. Artwork & Supplementary Materials © 2015 Saban Films LLC. All Rights Reserved.

Rating: R for Strong Violence, Pervasive Language, Some Sexual Material and Brief

Drug Use

Type: Theatrical Release

Genre: Crime, Action, Thriller

Blu-ray Closed Captioned: NA

DVD Closed Captioned: English

Blu-ray Subtitles: English SDH, English and Spanish

DVD Subtitles: English and Spanish

Feature Run Time: 95 minutes

Blu-ray Format: 1080P High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)

DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)

Blu-ray Audio: English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio™
DVD Audio: English 5.1 Dolby Digital​


----------

